# 500-1000 OTF Lumens P60, 2 x 18650... possible?



## supawabb (Apr 28, 2012)

Good day everyone

Currently running a SF 6P with a Malkoff. I am looking to up the output by a great deal, not worried about the run time so much as I will have numerous cells always charged and ready to go.

My idea...

- 500-1000 Out the front lumens
- P60 (LED or Incan, no matter)
- 2 stage (high and low) would be great (not sure if this can be done on Incan or not)
- 2 x 18650 body (AW cells)

I'd like to use a SF 6P/9P/C2/C3 style head and body.

Is this a good build choice? Is there a better build option? Where do I find these parts?

I came across the company Oveready and their 1100 output lights. Would this be a wiser way to go?

Thank you guys


----------



## yifu (Apr 28, 2012)

This is sort of the wrong forum but...
Yes it is possible. The highest output from a P60 drop in are the Quad XP-Gs, the S2 versions will output at least 1600 OTF lumens, and are made by CPFers VanIsleDSM and Kerberos in their various sales threads in the custom B/S/T forum. I have one made by Kerberos and the runtime is around 20 mins on high with a 3100maH 18650. 

If you're just looking for a sub 1000 lumen P60 drop in, then a triple XPG (by Moodo, sold by Oveready) or a XML drop in (from Nailbender, Vinhnyguyen) would suffice. The Triple XPGs are around 900 OTF lumens, and the XMLs are usually at the vicinity of 800 OTF lumens at 3A drive current. In terms of the stages, reflector(smooth/OP) or drive current or voltage range, you can configure it anyway you like, just send them a PM as they can pretty much make what ever you like! Look at the custom BST for their sales threads.

Incan P60s with a 500-1000 lumen OTF are sort of for fun, due to their low runtime, but it's VERY fun. You've a few popular options here. You can get a FiveMega T1.5 socket/reflector (search it) and a FM1794 or a 1499 bulb or you can get a FiveMega G4 sunlight socket/reflector with a WA1185 or a WA1111 bulb, although the last two need 3 IMR18350s to run the last two. The first fits 1.5mm bulbs while the latter fits 4mm bulbs. The sockets are available in the custom B/S/T while the bulbs are available on the marketplace. If you want a two stage incan, you WILL have to hunt for an AW soft start switch or a McGizmo McE2 tailcap switch (not really a good idea to put an extra 60ohm into an incan though). I haven't had such luck yet but maybe you will. Incans at a lower current will have lower colour temperatures and lose a lot of it's efficiency (from 30ish lumen/watt to 10ish). If you're interested in the different bulbs, LuxLuthor has an excellent test thread on hundreds of bulbs here 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lb-Tests-Updated-8-27-2010-(Newer-Info-Added)


----------



## mikesantor (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess another good question would be are you looking for flood, throw or a mix? The triples and quads are flood monsters. I'm weird and prefer an XML with a smooth reflector to lean more on the throw side yet still have a little spill. You can go the typical route of XML with OP reflector and have a great deal of both. Or once again go with the triple or quad and get massive flood.. you can easily get 900 Lumens out of an XML with proper heat sinking. You may want to look at a different bezel though. Something.g from cryos or fivemega will work better with all the heat you will be generating. 

.02

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## supawabb (Apr 28, 2012)

Holy smokes you guys... this is alot to try and compute. It will be a work light, so as a Corrections Officer it would be used primarily to light up cells and some rooms at a max of 50 feet. So alot of flood and some throw.

If there is a better option in terms of batteries, I'd like to know. Im quite the nub to all this modding.


----------



## yifu (Apr 28, 2012)

Well then in that case you might want to avoid the incans i was talking about, as the bulbs will fall off the socket when shaken around too hard. There are no incan "drop ins" that deliver in excess of 500OTF lumens, only the bulbs and socket can deliver that amount so you should avoid incans all together.

A quad XP-G sounds like it's made for you! In terms of it's throw, i've listed the ballpark figures of the most common optics:
10621 Carclo optic: 5000-6000 lux at 1m
10622 Carclo optic: 3000-4000 lux at 1m
Khatod optic: 6000ish lux at 1m
And for comparison, an XM-L drop in at 3A or higher is around 9000 lux at 1m, and the longest throwing P60s are the aspherics, a XP-C pill behind an Ahorton aspheric spacer kit (available from the custom BST) would yield close to 30 000 lux.

The only problem is that the quads are AMC7135 regulator based, so the max voltage is 6V, which means you can only use single li-on cells. A 3100maH 18650 will give about 20 mins, and a 26650 will give around 35mins, if that's fine with you. The oveready triples deliver less output but in the same beam pattern and will support 2 li-on cells. 2 18650s will give you around an hour and a half. In terms of heat issues, i've found that using it below 10 degrees C is quite acceptable but at a higher temperature than that, you'll have to get yourself either a Cryos head or a FiveMega Beefy heatsink. Both are available on the B/S/T.

If you're not willing to pay for the price of the quads/trips, the cheaper(and still excellent) option is to get a XML drop in (from Vinh or Nailbender) and use it with a FM34 Surefire diffuser like i have here. That way you can just flick it down for flood and flick it up for throw. The number of configurations you can have for P60 systems is huge and that's one of the main reasons why it is still very popular. Very versatile.
So in essence if you wish, just send them a PM and send them the reflector/tint/current drive/mode selection and they will take care of you. Lastly, if you really like Malkoffs, there's the M91 with about 500OTF lumens at turn on. I for one find them too heavy and if you want a two staged malkoff you'll have to look for a McEs2 switch made by McGizmo but discontinued due to patent infringement. They fit right into a Z41 tailcap but i haven't been able to find one at a reasonable price yet.


----------



## yifu (Apr 29, 2012)

And lastly, if you are using your stock Z41 twisty, you most definitely have to change it. Z41s are rated for 2.5A max and although they can take much more than that, they have very high resistance and might either burn out with time or reduce runtime drastically, especially if you decide to go for the quads, which run at 5.6A, more than double of the max current rating. I've listed the resistance measurements done by Electronguru(Dan at oveready) below
Wire (6 inch 12 gauge) = 100%
Fluke/heavy leads (5.04A)= 98%
McClicky kit in Z41 (new) = 92%
Surefire Z59 clicky (new) = 90.6%
Surefire Z41 twisty (new) = 79.6%

As you can see, the Z41 caused a 20+% drop in output in a direct drive setup. If you want the absolute best in electrical efficiency, get an oveready zeroRez tailcap (they fit right into a Z41). It will deliver very close to the 12gauge wire, although i sold mine as it was too heavy... A McClicky is rated to 4A at 12V DC, and at 92%, it's a good compromise between useability (as it's a clicky) and efficiency and that's my personal recommendation. McClicky packs are available at oveready or lighthound, and they don't melt until taken past 7A. Alternatively you could get a FETtie switch made by VanIsleDSM on the custom B/S/T, which is essentially a relay switch (a bit like a solenoid actuated circuit, so that current doesnt actually go through the switch). Those can handle 25A easily. The downside is that they take a coin battery to operate that needs replacement every couple of years. 

It is available in both foward and reverse clicky options. That was quite a lot of information to digest, hope some of that got through to you, and helps in your setup.


----------

